
A Generalization of the Trie Data Structure (1993) [pdf] - gbrown_
http://surface.syr.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1166&context=eecs_techreports
======
AlgoLover
check implementation of Trie - [http://www.techiedelight.com/trie-
implementation-insert-sear...](http://www.techiedelight.com/trie-
implementation-insert-search-delete/)

[http://www.techiedelight.com/memory-efficient-trie-
implement...](http://www.techiedelight.com/memory-efficient-trie-
implementation-using-map-insert-search-delete/)

